# So proud!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! Another addict joins the ranks....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, what you did was a mark. Sounds like a great time, and such a good boy. If that was the first time you threw a mark, I would back up and throw a little shorter marks building up (bird/bumper thrown in the same place handler backing up while dog is going to the bird) to the long marks. You don't want to discourage a young pup, you want them to succeed. Keep posting, love hearing everyone's progress.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hotel4dogs: I hate to say it, but I think you are right.....It's just so much fun and I know Brady loves it so much. How can I say no.

DNL2448: This was his first mark with a live bird. We have been working on it with his bumpers, though it doesn't seem like it likes it as much. We try so hard to make it just as fun for him, but he doesn't seem all that into it. It's almost like a chore to him. I wonder if it is because it is not soft, he is more into soft things the harder items.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

BRADY DOES MARKS ON BIRDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD JOB BRADY AND MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep him on the birds and get his excitement level up. They just love this stuff!
Another has fallen to the "addiction"


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Just as a little encouragement sometimes it takes days even weeks until the light bulb comes on just be patient. Sometimes it takes a bit for it to sink in.


----------

